# Need some help choosing a plow, 2010 ram 2500



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

hey all,, i finally got my 2010 Ram 2500 last weekend,, ive been doing alot of research on what plow i can put on it, but my problem is that there is alot of people selling "older" style plows for alot less money, how can i tell if a plow is compatible with my truck? does it just depend on the bracket i find for my truck? any help guys would be awsome! thanks


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

You dont want smaller than 8' and the mounting carton is the part that is truck specific. You can buy the right mounting carton if you get the plow for a good price.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

ok ,, so i found a few plows on craigslist that are in the 1000-1500 range, but as far as the mounting bracket where do i get that from? i was looking on the dealers web pages and see that i can only get the newer style brackets so that means i have to look for a newer style plow? sorry for all the questions, i have a 97 f250 with a western on it but these new trucks are killing me... 

thanks


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

My guess would be that any older plows won't have available carton's for the new truck. Doesn't make sense for a plow company to build cartons for new trucks for 5-10 year old plows. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

JD ....

Personally, I wouldn't buy some OLD plow and try to make it work on a new truck. There may not be a plow frame that matches the plow for your truck and the harness and such may not be available either .... or, may cost you some bread to obtain.

Depends on what you plan to do with the truck. I just plow my own driveway and areas around the hacienda. So, my truck and plow mostly get light use compared to 'commercial plowing'. This may make a difference to you as well.

I have a Western plow that had an Ultra Mount that was on my Ford F150. All I had to do was have a new plow frame hooked up to the Dodge and I was good to go. The lights, controls and reliability of the rig is important to me. I'm not much of a wrench to fix stuff when it does not work.

I'd stay with a plow that has a plow frame that fits your 2500. You can check on the various plow sites regarding this, or talk to a plow dealer. I'd steer away from older, used crap. But, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

If they still make that model plow you can get the mountin carton from a dealer if it doesnt come with the right one


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the help im gonna go out to the dealer today! ,,


----------



## c&msnowplowing (Jan 18, 2010)

*Fisher extreme V*

Hey JD...I was in the same boat as you not 2 months ago. I was looking at a new 2010 Ram 2500 until I discovered that my extreme V would only fit up to an 09 using my current hardware. The new trucks require a new wiring harness and lower mounting brackets according to my local dealer. I agree with not buying an "old" plow and then have someone wire it up for you. If you can swing it I would buy new, that way you have a warranty and if the wiring gets screwed up you have someone to fall back on for liability. More food for thought...keep an eye on your ball joints and wheel bearings. I run a 2003 Ram 2500 with the hemi with limited slip front and rear axles. The truck is a bulldozer when plowing, but I can't keep a front end under it. I have replaced wheel bearings, u-joints, and ball joints three times so far and the truck only has 59000 miles on it ( third year of plowing). This last repair was done with Moog suspension parts and not factory OEM replacements (they are JUNK!) so hopefully that cures it. Here is the kicker....the dealer advised me that I will have the same problems with the new 10's. As for plow choice....research them well. My choice is the 8'6" Fisher Extreme V. This is my third Fisher plow and they have never failed me yet. Good Luck!


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/pts/2148468770.html

Heres one that i found that i was looking at.. you think i can make this one work? ive been pricing the new ones and i havent found anything under $5000 , but im still looking, i want to get something in the next week


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

call a western dealer and ask if you can get the mounting carton for it.I bought my first plow used and had to get a mount for it $400. Then I traded in my truck and the dealer wouldnt give me s*** for the plow so I took it off had to but a new mount, a frame, and pump mount $1200 but that was extreme I was going from 97 to 04 I was able to sell the old stuff and get some of my money back. I still didnt have anywhere near what a new plow cost


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

This may not be relevant, but I'll spit this out anyway ....

Since I trade trucks and brands quite often, the plow rig is not always compatible with the new truck. I have used the same/same dealer/installer since 1981.

They give me some bucks for trade in as my stuff is not heavily used when I get a new truck/plow rig. Sometimes it's like $1500 off the new rig. Still pretty expensive, but better than listing on Craig's List and getting fools wanting the stuff for nothing. I have some snow tires on CLs and am experiencing that exact experience.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Couple things to think about. I know they may be tough to find. But I would try to hunt down a Stainless Steel plow. Fisher Xblades are real nice. Since you have a brand new truck amd probably plan on keeping it a while. The Xblades and other Stainless plows wont rot away and rust like a painted one. So spending an extra grand or 1500 now. can save you in the long run. When you go to buy a new truck 5-6 years down the road. You still have a plow that is in decent shap. I know paint and condition have nothing compared to a reliable plow and dealer support.

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/2159231447.html


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

yea ive been searching around everywhere,, i think i might just break down and get a new one ( not making any money thinking about it!) but thanks to everyone for the help !


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, what do you think abou this set up?

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/grd/2159520274.html


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

I like my Diamond plow the ad doesnt say how big that plow is. U should be able to get the truck mount for that at the meyer dealer probably around $400. Then you will need the truck side wiring also and controller.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

its an 8', is there anything that i sould ask or look at too make sure its a good buy?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

J.D. - A lot of later style plow's will fit any truck. Example- A Minute Mount 1 or Minute Mount 2 plow will fit your truck as long as you have the Minute Mount push plates/mounting carton on your truck with the correct wiring harness as well. So yes, a use older Minute Mount 1 that can be had for around $1,000 can be used on your truck the same as a brand new $5,000 Minute Mount 2 plow can. You can use a Boss, Western Ultra Mount, etc as long as they make a mount for your truck. Then you are free to find a used plow. 

Around here in Maine you can find all the used parts you need for your truck and the plow- unless you have a brand spankin new truck likes yours then you'll need the dealer for some things. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

I would want to know how old how, long its been sitting, did it work ok when taken off. I dont think u can get the md2 mount anymore they changed it to the ez mount plus (they removed two blue handles and two yellow handles) the ez mount plus mount should work no problem with the md2 setup just double check with a good dealer some dont know what they are talkin about


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*Here is my rig...*

I have been plowing with dodges for a long time now...

its a 2010 2500 6.7 diesel loaded with plow pkg. I do have timbrens in the front. they help alot.

for the record my plow is a 9.5 Western MVP Plus... and the salter is a Western 7 foot Tornado2.

cheers


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

orenlasko.... Man I love your set up.. i wish i could do something like that but i dont have the cash for a V plow, im looking for a 8', ive been looking used , but it's looking like i cant do anything with that. everything i have found after the "other" parts and install i would be better off buying new for the cost


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*have you tried leasing...*

its very big up here...


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

leasing a plow? to be honest ive never heard about it, i have been told about financing but it would be better for me to put it on a credit card


----------



## CHICAGO SERVICE (Jan 16, 2011)

*My 2 cents*

From past experience i would go wit a brand new one you never will know how some one took care of a used plow Those expandable plows are nice....


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

another question... is the wireing harness truck specific? or just specific to the plow? my brother in law has a meyer that he wants to get rid of, i found the carton for my truck for like 450(new from meyer) but im not sure about the harness. his plow is the 9' comercial poly, it was new in 2004, im not exactly sure of the model he's gonna check for me tomorrow. sry to keep blabbin,, but any help on the wireing woudl be great! thanks guys!


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*Hey, J.D....*

My plow setup may actually be for sale. I am trying to get a fisher XLS as i mainly do wide open lots now....

IT would be perfect for you - same mount, wiring etc... You would have to come up here to get it or i can find out how much to ship...

let me know.

cheers


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

How much would u want ? And where u at?


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

J.D.;1202415 said:


> How much would u want ? And where u at?


It's up for $3500. I'm in Toronto Canada.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow thats a lil far for me


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

J.D.;1202422 said:


> Wow thats a lil far for me


Where r u located?


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

New york city


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

J.D.;1202437 said:


> New york city


That's a 9 hour drive. One tank of fuel each way. Not bad.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

for meyer/diamond plows they should be the same wiring for the plow if its off 04. you will need the light adapters specific to truck.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 12, 2011)

is there a way to check the pump to see if its good if i cant mount it to anything? im going to look at a 8' md2 on sunday , the guy said its not been used since last year, but everything works,.. anything to look for?


----------

